# iPod Color - Yay or Nay



## H2OSX (Oct 26, 2004)

The new Color/Photo iPod in my opinion was a mistake.  I think its cool that you can now hove photos, and the screen is a good resolution, but i think not having it be able to do videos as well is a mistake.  I most likely would have traded up for a video one, but just having photo makes no sense to me.  The connection to your TV feature is cool too, but for small photos its going to look rly bad.  I also think its not very useful because you cant put photos on it without your computer.  Personally I'm waiting for a video one.

             What do you guys think?
                            Hmmmmmmmmm-


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 26, 2004)

i agree with you. if people want to have their photos with them, then they can carry their digital camera with them, which probably has a better screen anyway. while i think it might be nice to have a color screen, i dont think that this was a smart move on apples part.


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2004)

I feel it's the first step to having a video iPod.  You have to admit, even just having the screen in colour, photos or not, is a cool feature.  

Having just bought the 4G iPod, I don't feel it's woth the jump, not enough new features, but still a great buy for someone on the look for a new iPod.


----------



## iZero (Oct 26, 2004)

im still debating color screen versus black u2 ipod ( i like u2)


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah the U2 one looks cool, just because it's different. The engravings on the back are an awesome feature too.


----------



## H2OSX (Oct 26, 2004)

ya, i agree with you guys that it is the first step, but I think they easily could have done video, and the U2 is a nice touch to the line.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 26, 2004)

OK everyone needs to stop voicing their negative opinions about Apple's iPods. Do you go around paying millions of dollars researching what people want? No. Maybe you yourself don't want it and don't need it, but blah who cares. Don't buy it. I'm sure there will be PLENTY of happy customers who will. Apple's products aren't more expensive/better just because. They're more expensive/better because Apple researchs to find what the consumers want. Everyone thought the 1G iPod would be a failure, everyone thought the iPod mini would be a failure, everyone's now thinking the color iPod's will be a failure... see where I'm heading? Just because you think you're a super geek and know your computer stuff doesn't mean you know what products are going to make it or not. Can you all just stop saying it isn't a good idea and wait a few months to find out whether or not it is a good idea and will succeed??? Thank you. I'm not trying to offend anyone here I'm just trying to say you don't know everything, but Apple does (j/k)


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 26, 2004)

Um...so we should only voice our positive opinions?  So then what is the point of an opinion if everyone is saying the same thing? Silly boy, think before you speak...


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 26, 2004)

amen


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 26, 2004)

I think the "photo iPod" would have made a lot of sense if it was possible to directly transfer pictures to it from a digital camera (i.e. without the belkin thingy in the middle), via either a wire or 802.11g. Without this functionality, it leaves me cold (esp. given the added thickness and weight).

I'm going to be buying an iPod mini (or the flash based iPod that's being rumoured) and just wait for the video iPod to come out.

Kap


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 26, 2004)

I think many people might by it anyway just for the fact that it has a color LCD.  I don't see much use for putting photos on an iPod...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm sure we all know my opinions on the video iPod by now.  I don't think it will happen, and Jobs and Rubenstein said that the iPod is the wrong place to do video.

I like the new photo iPod.  While it doesn't fit into _everyone's_ needs, it does fill a big gap.  kainjow said that not everyone knows what's best for Apple, and I agree -- there were many more negative impressions about the first iPod in the beginning, including price tag and late timing, but we can safely say now that they were pretty much dead wrong.  And these were "professionals:" journalists, analysts, computer hardware reviewers, what-have-you.  When you look at the success the iPod has generated for Apple, it's hard to believe anyone ever wanted to bash it... 

Sure, we hope and wish for new features, but being disappointed with the new iPods is like being disappointed that you got a Toyota Supra instead of a Porsche for Christmas.

I like the new photo iPod -- don't like the new U2 iPod.  I like the black, but don't like the red.  All black would suit me better.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 26, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> While it doesn't fit into _everyone's_ needs, it does fill a big gap.


What's the "big gap"?

I've never heard anyone express a desperate need to display their photos on their iPod (or via a TV screen).

Conveniently _storing_ (and ideally, sharing) photos while you're on the go is where the gap truly lies.



			
				ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> kainjow said that not everyone knows what's best for Apple, and I agree -- there were many more negative impressions about the first iPod in the beginning, including price tag and late timing, but we can safely say now that they were pretty much dead wrong.  And these were "professionals:" journalists, analysts, computer hardware reviewers, what-have-you.  When you look at the success the iPod has generated for Apple, it's hard to believe anyone ever wanted to bash it...


I hear what you're saying and I agree with the sentiment. However, everyone knows that Apple has just as often completely blown it by apparently being blind to the market.

A perfect example:


			
				ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I like the black, but don't like the red.  All black would suit me better.


I don't know what the hell they were thinking with the red.

Kap


----------



## kanecorp (Oct 26, 2004)

I HATE the U2 one, it actually makes me mad to think that apple made it with that stupid band.

I like the Photo one, makes me want one, so M.A. on Apples part


----------



## iZero (Oct 26, 2004)

kanecorp, what band would you have wanted instead of U2?


----------



## H2OSX (Oct 27, 2004)

Agree that the red is a little much, and if we want some more positive thoughts, having 60gig is awesome.  Still tho, I never said that i disagreed with apple making it, i just stated that i didnt like it, and i was wondering what other ppl thought.


----------



## mseydel (Oct 27, 2004)

I hate to say it, but U2 may not be the best choice for the demographic Apple should be going for. I mean, the dyed-in-the-wool U2 fans who have stuck with them through the years are in their late 30s, and have to clear a $350 purchase with their spouse or be on dishwashing duty for weeks. Throw in Sting and Bon Jovi for the hat trick to round out the female purchasing power at least... 

As for the iPod Photo, I don't especially want one, but I think that it's a major evolutionary step towards the kind of device many of us would like to see down the road...Like a slightly larger, thinner iPod that I could draw on with a stylus in Painter, dictate movie pitches to, fold into my pocket, throw like a frisbee without fear of breakage, or hover quietly above my head while playing my favorite scenes from Tombstone..


----------



## Chazam (Oct 27, 2004)

I just see the Photo iPod as a evolutionary step toward's a better iPod. Of course the colour screen isn't a neccacary feature, but at least with the addition of a colour screen they added extra functions. How would people feel if the iPod was released with just the colour screen? Would they like it?
Remember people, the whell couldn't have seemed such a great invention on it's own, but look what it lead to!


----------



## Quicksilver (Oct 27, 2004)

Colour iPod? It's too good.

As for colour the only dissapoinment i have is when your accually using it out and about, it would be nice to capture the events, etc. when they accually count. in other words preferebly a camera built in. or mabey an option to buy later.


----------



## diablojota (Oct 27, 2004)

I think the iPod line-up is awesome.  True, I would have liked to seen an iPod Video, but heck this is a great step.  I am sure that the next iPods will all have color screens.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 27, 2004)

DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> i agree with you. if people want to have their photos with them, then they can carry their digital camera with them



How many cameras do you know that have a 40 or 60 GB drive in them?


This device is EXACTLY what I want.

At the moment I have about 1500 pictures on my iPod from my holidays.  I haven't even been able to view them yet as my iBook doesn't have enough hard-drive space, and my iMac hasn't arrived yet.

With the iPod Photo I could have been viewing them by now, and showing them off to my family, on their TVs.


I've been going on for ages about how great it would be if you could plug an iPod into a TV to view photos on it, just like I can with my digital camera.  Now this is possible.


I told my girlfriend about the new Photo iPod this morning and she instantly said "that is exactly what we need".


I am now thinking about selling my 4th gen iPod and getting a photo one.  I may be able to do it without too much loss if I eBay my iPod in the UK (where I live) and get my brother to pick me up a photo one in the US (where he lives) and bring it over at Christmas time.


Things that I think would make this even better:

- A software update to old iPods that allowed them to output photos to a TV.  Surely this wouldn't need new hardware, it would just need a different signal to be sent out of the headphone socket.

- A card reader in the Photo iPod dock.  I suspect that Apple (and/or others) will bring out smaller alternatives to the Belkin reader soon (I'd been expecting this anyway), and would be rather suprised if we didn't see a dock with built in card reader soon.

- Some way of linking it to a printer.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh, but I think the U2 iPod looks like a steaming great turd.


----------



## Jimbolgs (Oct 27, 2004)

The iPod is about music so ho needs a colour screen?

Colour screen? Photos? My mobile phone can do that!

Give my a digital camcorder, with still photo function built in to the iPod photo and then just maybe.

Otherwise it's pointless.

Bet they don't sell a single one.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 27, 2004)

Jimbolgs said:
			
		

> Colour screen? Photos? My mobile phone can do that!



Your mobile phone can store 40GB of photos??!!!  WOW! 




> Bet they don't sell a single one.



I bet they sell millions.

I understand that maybe some of you don't take a lot of digital photos, those that do, would be happy to pay the extra £60 for this feature on an iPod.

I want one of these so much it's starting to hurt!!


----------



## MacMuppet (Oct 27, 2004)

Well I'm all for it. It looks gorgeous - any idea how long the U2 one is likely to be available? Will it last until chrismas? I would very much like a photo-ipod but I can only stretch to the 20Gb...


----------



## gigapet (Oct 27, 2004)

First off I have to say that I like these exchanges that occur shortly after Apple release a new product. Its great to see that people are so interested and passionate about a company and its products. With regards to the new photo-iPod and a possible video-iPod, I can see that the debate will rage until Apple makes a decisive move. As a designer and a follower of that profession myself I can see good and bad points with the new iPod similarly as a consumer there are things I take umbrage with and some I like. I still dont feel the need to see pictures or video on a small screen. The digital camera on my mobile has been used very rarely and usually only when Im drunk. And I only ever use the screen on my digital camera to review the images before I delete the shocking ones. As far as storage of images goes, isnt that what the hard-drive aspect of the old iPod was all about, storing files, or have I missed something? Equally so I doubt Id ever want to watch a piece of film on anything smaller than my 15inch powerbook screen.

I do however like the idea of the iPod acting as a bridge between technologies. Id love to be able to send images or film wirelessly from my computer to my televison and to be able to use my iPod as a remote control for my Mac applications but looking at photos or video on a two inch screen, no thank you. I have my ocular health to think about and I quite like to look out of the window on the train and take in the view.
Anyhow, on with the debate I guess.

Oh and the U2 iPod I dislike intensely.


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't mind them working with U2. Great band, and any band they'd have chosen has fans and haters. But there are three design choices I wish they'd made differently: 1.) White iPod earbuds? WHITE?!, 2.) red wheel? 3.) Chrome back? It would have been sooooooo nice to have an all-black iPod from hell...


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2004)

... and added a poll to the thread. Thought it'd need one.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 27, 2004)

gigapet said:
			
		

> I still dont feel the need to see pictures or video on a small screen. The digital camera on my mobile has been used very rarely and usually only when Im drunk. And I only ever use the screen on my digital camera to review the images before I delete the shocking ones. As far as storage of images goes, isnt that what the hard-drive aspect of the old iPod was all about, storing files, or have I missed something?



You can take the Photo iPod round to your Grandma's and show her your holiday photos on her TV.  All you need to take is your iPod and a cable.  For me this would be fantastic.

Also, on holiday, you can transfer your photos to your iPod with the belkin media reader, review some there if you like (but without having to do it immediately to free up space on your memory card), or keep them to review on a bigger screen when you get home.  Again, fantastic (though, admittedly, half way there with the old iPod anyway).

It's nothing like picture on your mobile.  That IS a pointless feature, and yet still people loved that.  This is actually usefull!

Viewing pictures on the screen isn't the biggest benefit as far as I'm concerned, but could be handy, and certainly nice (flicking back through the photo's on my iPod whilst on the coach from Granada to Madrid would have been great).

Showing them off on TV is super ace though!


I can understand people not seeing this as a benefit to them.  People who think that _nobody_ would see it as a benefit are just blind!


----------



## callieX (Oct 27, 2004)

I am on the fence.  I think the photo idea is a good one. To show my photos to people now I either need my laptop or print them all out, which I rarely do.  I am worried about the battery no lasting.  My new Palm witht color screen battery last's half as long as the black and white screen.  The screen size might be too small for photos, I will have to see one before I make a decision.
I like the color scheme of the U2 pod. But I have to admit being a child of the 50's I have never heard a U2 song.

Calliex


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2004)

This is a step toward a new newton 

(I dont think the media center thing will happen for a while in appe's coourt)


----------



## gigapet (Oct 27, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Also, on holiday, you can transfer your photos to your iPod with the belkin media reader, review some there if you like (but without having to do it immediately to free up space on your memory card), or keep them to review on a bigger screen when you get home.  Again, fantastic (though, admittedly, half way there with the old iPod anyway).



Why not just review them on your camera, (with a larger memory card), and then view them on your computer when you get home?

I agree with you regarding the fact that some people will find the picture viewer useful though.


----------



## Jimbolgs (Oct 27, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Your mobile phone can store 40GB of photos??!!!  WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No My mobile can only take and store a few low res ones, but my eos300d can take quite a few good ones and I can't plug that into an iPod!

So who are you going to bore to death with 40gigs of photos? - Please, not me.

Face it, it's a white elephant.

If any of my friends, family or colleagues buy one I will tell them they have made a big mistake.

RUBBISH!


----------



## Jimbolgs (Oct 27, 2004)

Also, copy camera images to ipod through media reader?

Even in the backest of backwater towns and holiday resorts, these days have a photography shop/centre and will no doubt gladly copy your data cards to cd so you can format and snap away some more - for a fraction of the cost of an iPod.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 27, 2004)

I think the iPod Photo will bring a wealth of accessories from Belkin and other companies, such as faster and better media readers. It would make perfect sense to have faster media readers so you can offload your images from your camera onto your iPod, clear your camera's memory and keep shootin' - no more worrying if your memory card's going to run full.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 27, 2004)

gigapet said:
			
		

> Why not just review them on your camera, (with a larger memory card), and then view them on your computer when you get home?



Reviewing them on the camera can be a hassle if the card is full there and then, if I could back them up to my iPod, and maybe get rid of the real stinkers back at the hostel later, it makes life a lot easier.

My 0.5GB memory card holds about 200 photos.  I have about 1,500 photos on my iPod from my last holiday (waiting for my new iMac to download them to), that would need 7.5GB of storage.  That is a BIG memory card.

A lot will probably get trashed, but I'd like to be able to review them on my computer so I can see them in more detail.

Being able to copy photos to my iPod this holiday was invaluable.




			
				Jimbolgs said:
			
		

> Also, copy camera images to ipod through media reader?
> 
> Even in the backest of backwater towns and holiday resorts, these days have a photography shop/centre and will no doubt gladly copy your data cards to cd so you can format and snap away some more - for a fraction of the cost of an iPod.



That would be in no way convenient, every time my memory card runs out I need to serach the town for somewhere to copy them to CD - no thanks!.  Plus the costs would add up every time you did it, I did 16 backups to my iPod on holiday (between my girlfiend and me), 16 trips to get a CD made - no thanks!.  Plus - I have an iPod anyway to listen to my music, this is an added bonus (and a great big fat bonus at that!).

Also, though I did see a shop offering this in Marrakech, I doubt I would have found one at a village in the atlas mountains.  Oh, and these places do have closing times too.  If your memory card fills up after 6pm, then what do you do?


OK, it may not be for you, but if you can't see what a huge benefit this would be to some people, then you really do have a fairly narrow view of things.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 27, 2004)

i want to see the itunes visualiser on the new ipod!

that would be cool.


----------



## diablojota (Oct 27, 2004)

parb.johal@ante said:
			
		

> i want to see the itunes visualiser on the new ipod!
> 
> that would be cool.




That is not a bad idea.


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 27, 2004)

I would rather of had the color screen and larger harddrive, but no pictures or videos.  I dont think i would ever use the pictures part of it.  I use iphoto, but it is more of a tool rather than a archiving location. as a photographer i have thousands of pictures in both film and digital form and i still dont think i would use the picture part of it.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 27, 2004)

Well, then there is good news for you:

You don't _have_ to use the photo part!!!


Though I have no idea why you'd need/want the colour screen otherwise (personally I wouldn't care if it still had a black and white screen, just so long as I could show of my images on the TV from it).


----------



## H2OSX (Oct 27, 2004)

all i have to say is they probably will sell millions even if i dun like it, and how awesome would a new newton be?


----------



## mindbend (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not exactly jumping up and down about the photo iPod, but it comes across as very logical next step and something enough people would want and make use of to be worthwhile.

Since I started using a digital still camera (like everyone else alive) I have resorted to hauling my iBook around to family gatherings to do the iPhoto slideshow thing. A photo iPod would be more hassle-free approach, and theoretically could be even more enjoyable watching on a quality TV. It's a little awkward having people crowd around the iBook. Plus, the side viewing angles are terrible.

It's a little pricey, but what else is new? Also, it does seem odd that there isn't digital camera connectivity right out of the gate, given that it is a photo iPod and all. Presumably there will be some third party solutions for that. That, or the current solution of using a card reader isn't too bad.

Misc. comments on previous comments:

1. regarding viewing photos on a TV. Standard TV resolution is so poor, that even low res images will look surprisingly decent. You'd be surprised what you can get away with in SD. Even lower quality/resolution settings on today's digtal cameras will look fantastic on a regular TV and medium/high settings should look superb on any HDTV. 

2. While Apple certainly does research product viability with focus groups and other strategies I would imagine, their most conspicuous exception was the original iMac, which was destined to remain on the concept table. Focus groups didn't like it. Marketing reports didn't like it. Profit analysis studies didn't support it. Steve Jobs liked it. He was right. Not that he's always right (Cube), but he's got the best "gut" in the industry.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 28, 2004)

mindbend said:
			
		

> It's a little awkward having people crowd around the iBook. Plus, the side viewing angles are terrible.



Though you could just get a TV connection cable for your iBook (assuming it's not a pre white-iBook iBook - and even then it may be possible, I just don't happen to know if it is or not).



> 1. regarding viewing photos on a TV. Standard TV resolution is so poor, that even low res images will look surprisingly decent. You'd be surprised what you can get away with in SD. Even lower quality/resolution settings on today's digtal cameras will look fantastic on a regular TV and medium/high settings should look superb on any HDTV.



Hmm, that's interesting, I wonder what the output is like from it, I'm assuming it's just a composite connection, so probably not up to much really, but should still be fine.  Though it's also made me think as I was going to try and get my brother to get me one in the US (lower prices, fantastic exchange rates,  and he'd get an educational discount), but then I guess the US ones might just output a rubbishy NTSC signal, rather than a higher resolution, better coloured, PAL signal (the 60hz benefit of NTSC isn't really relevant for viewing still images).  This will mean poorer quality output, and a greater possibility that I might not be able to plug it into someone elses telly.  Hmm, I'll have to read up on this. [heads to Apple's website...]


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 28, 2004)

Good news.  It's S-Video and NTSC or PAL!!!!


Right, now where's my brother's email address?


----------



## elander (Oct 28, 2004)

Hm. I miss the ability to transfer images directly from memory cards. The Belkin reader might be an option, but it is to slow. I'd rather have something with a built in card reader, like Nikon Coolwalker (silly name). Unfortunately, the Coolwalker doesn't play music, so buying one would mean I'd have to carry two players: one for music and one for photos...

The screen size on both of these players (iPod and Coolwalker) is a joke. You won't be able to see much detail, so it really only works for extreme close ups. I'll be looking for something similar to Archos AV 400 instead. Pity, the iPod has a better interface and much nicer design, but for my needs and wants, it's lacking in features.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm betting that a smaller card reader will come out soon, possibly from Apple.  It will be the same width and depth as the Photo iPod and will connect to the doc connector, extending the height of the iPod, but not changing the width or depth, it will also have the same finish as the iPod, and will seemlessly blend in.  Cards will the just be able to be slotted into the base of this reader.

I also see no reason why it couldn't transfer photos as quickly as any other card reader can (not iPod card readers, but ones that other devices, or computers, have).

I really would be suprised if this, or something similar, didn't come out.

I'm also expecting a doc with built in card readers to be released.



(on a slightly related note, it would also be nice if these things could do 2 way transfers)


----------



## mi5moav (Oct 28, 2004)

Islide ipod wireless slideshow transmitter... When will this product be available.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 28, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Islide ipod wireless slideshow transmitter... When will this product be available.



They are waiting until the iMartini dispenser has been
de-bugged - then they will release them both at the same time.


----------



## fryke (Oct 28, 2004)

Along with the socks, then?  Ah. I hope they'll also do slips and shirts, so I can go out in Apple underwear. Uh, strike that.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 29, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Islide ipod wireless slideshow transmitter... When will this product be available.



Well, if _you_ don't know, I guess nobody does.


----------



## fryke (Oct 29, 2004)

For fun, I went back in time and looked at http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8239&highlight=ipod - a poll we did when the original iPod was released. Quite clearly, things have changed?


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, people have got better at choosing poll options.


----------



## fryke (Oct 29, 2004)

Back then we had a new poll about every three hours, as I recall.


----------



## Stridder44 (Oct 29, 2004)

Heh - every 3 hours is an understatement 

But yeah - I think it's cool they did the whole photo thing (along with color screen), and Im sure I could use it every now and then. But the major thing that sells me is the 15 hours of battery life! 

Now considering I'd listen to music with it about 80% of the time, that is awesome compaired to my 2nd Gen. 10 Gig. iPod that I have now, whos battery life lasts about 5 hours max at this point. I'm sold!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 1, 2004)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> A perfect example:
> 
> I don't know what the hell they were thinking with the red.
> 
> Kap


 I've just seen an actual U2 iPod and I take back what I said about the red - the whole thing is stunning, even moreso than the minis.

 (still think all black iPod would have been better, but red is better than the gray clickwheel on the standard iPod).

 Kap


----------



## macgeek (Dec 1, 2004)

U2 is awesome.  They're the only band I can stand to listen to for more than a few tracks.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 1, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Along with the socks, then?  Ah. I hope they'll also do slips and shirts, so I can go out in Apple underwear. Uh, strike that.



Apple clothing dont they already have that stuff on differents sites.  LOL.  

I do want an iPod more than anything in the world, and i cannot wait till i pay off my laptop and get one, lol.  I saw it in the Apple Store, the Color Screen is nice, but i cant see spending an extra $100 dollars for it.  I'll be happy with the Backlite screen, but this dude has a great add on for it here i'll be happy with my iPod w/o the color screen and just that little add-on so to speak.


----------

